# 14oz vs 16oz Stiletto



## Paradis1142 (May 3, 2014)

Fixing to order a Stiletto but I'm undecided on which one. I have heard that the wood handle on the 16 oz is thicker where it goes through the head thus making it more durable. Any truth to this? Give me some guidance here guys. I have always been an Estwing user but I'm wanting to give the wood/titanium a try. Two friends of mine use the 14oz version and love them but they have never used the 16oz.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The wood handles are great.

However, that dam Ti-bone is the cats azz......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just by the 15 oz TI Bone stilleto and be done with it. Never have to buy another hammer again.


----------



## Paradis1142 (May 3, 2014)

Ti-bone is too much coin for me lol. Well unless I fall in love with titanium.


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Paradis1142 said:


> Ti-bone is too much coin for me lol. Well unless I fall in love with titanium.


Got to pay to play !

I used to go through 2-3 hammers a year at $35 per/hammer

I've had my same Ti-bone for over 9 years now. You can pick them up on sale for $100 bucks every now and then. Money well spent. I build alot of post-frame buildings so I need to have a hammer that I can pry with and swing all day without blowing out my elbow.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wish we had Stiletto's back when I was production framing...:thumbsup:

Them 28 & 32 oz Vaughn's were killer....

The Riggin' axe was pretty cool though...:thumbup:


----------



## baerconstructio (Feb 24, 2011)

stombaugh85 said:


> Got to pay to play !
> 
> I used to go through 2-3 hammers a year at $35 per/hammer
> 
> I've had my same Ti-bone for over 9 years now. You can pick them up on sale for $100 bucks every now and then. Money well spent. I build alot of post-frame buildings so I need to have a hammer that I can pry with and swing all day without blowing out my elbow.


Just had a conversation about elbows and using a hammer a lot on another thread. Guys couldn't believe I hand nailed purlins. 

To the OP I swing a 16oz wood handled titanium Dalluge. I'd compare it to a stilleto any day.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the Tibone a lot. The only thing its not as good for is moving lumber. The weight does make a difference there.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

stombaugh85 said:


> Got to pay to play !
> 
> I used to go through 2-3 hammers a year at $35 per/hammer
> 
> I've had my same Ti-bone for over 9 years now. You can pick them up on sale for $100 bucks every now and then. Money well spent. I build alot of post-frame buildings so I need to have a hammer that I can pry with and swing all day without blowing out my elbow.


Cmon!

2-3 hammers per year? Ridiculous. I frame every single day and get 7-10 years our of an Estwing. They are as durable as they come. I do think the TBones are nice hammers, but trying to spin it as a money maker is just nonsense.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

titanium shingle hatchet for me


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Estwing's are rubbish. 

Pull the trigger. I have a 14oz wood handled titanium. I'd maybe go for the 16oz if I were you. 
Just do it. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> Estwing's are rubbish.
> 
> Pull the trigger. I have a 14oz wood handled titanium. I'd maybe go for the 16oz if I were you.
> Just do it. You'll be glad you did.


We have a thread here where we passed around a titanium hammer for guys to use. No one really liked the hammer. Most were impressed by a 30 year old wood handled steel axe that was added to the mix. I have seen and used a few titanium hammers. I will stick with my Estwing which has proved efficient, useful, and durable for 30 years. Most days a hammer sees very little use compared to the old days anyways.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

baerconstructio said:


> Just had a conversation about elbows and using a hammer a lot on another thread. Guys couldn't believe I hand nailed purlins.
> 
> To the OP I swing a 16oz wood handled titanium Dalluge. I'd compare it to a stilleto any day.



I'd definitely go with the wood dalluge over a wood stilleto since the head runs through the middle of the handle. gotta be stronger. plus side nail puller.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

asgoodasdead said:


> I'd definitely go with the wood dalluge over a wood stilleto since the head runs through the middle of the handle. gotta be stronger. plus side nail puller.


That Pos stiletto that is getting passed around is mine. IT is terrible.

I switched to the dalluge smooth face by far the best hammer I have used.

Cole


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

cole speaking of that where is it now i want it


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah I wouldn't mind giving that thing a spin for a few days.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

well i ment like keeping it haha


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

baerconstructio said:


> Just had a conversation about elbows and using a hammer a lot on another thread. Guys couldn't believe I hand nailed purlins.
> 
> To the OP I swing a 16oz wood handled titanium Dalluge. I'd compare it to a stilleto any day.


Best damn hammer in the history of the world right here. The 16oz Dalluge Titanium


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Dalluge is to stilleto as sola is to stabila. If i am driving 4-6 '' nails I choose the 23oz vaughn califonia blue.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyway I could try out that hammer I have wanted to try a Ti for awhile but no store or co worker of mine has them


----------

